# Numb toes & Breaking ice



## Bucho (Jun 28, 2007)

Despite the poor conditions I tried fishing the Rock on Sun for a bit. Started pretty far upstream at a spot that was choked by some ice. No luck there so I moved down, hitting a couple fords with no steel to show. This point toes are numb and hands freezing but I decided to try one more spot that had some shelf ice I needed to free up. After drifting a few different color eggs, switched to black jig maggot and on my first drift picked up one of the bigger steelhead I've caught in my 2yrs fishing for them. Took a couple pics and sent him back swimming. 

Ironically this steel came in much easier then the last few I've caught, all much smaller. Is that the norm in colder temps?


----------



## monkfish (Apr 3, 2010)

Congrats on being brave in this weather. We went out Friday afternoon and it was really nice, but got blanked on the Chag.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

Yes it's normal. However, you can also get a fighter in these temps too. That's one of the amazing things about steelhead. They're all different.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I hit the river yesterday. Man it was bitterly cold. I was greeted by slush and shelf ice covering the holes. And the ice jams were outrageous for just 3 days of cold. Ended up catching 3, 2 of which were small. Tried today and ice shelves were gone. But I fell on the ice and possibly sprained my ankle...still walked a mile back to my car so it can't be that serious or so I hope









Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JFeeds (Apr 14, 2008)

FISHIN216 said:


> But I fell on the ice and possibly sprained my ankle...still walked a mile back to my car so it can't be that serious or so I hope
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't ya love ice? I broke my leg/ankle on a patch of black ice 2 yrs ago in January. Talk about cabin fever!! Hope I or anyone else doesn't have to deal with that anytime soon!!

Nice fish by the way! What were you using? I was up at Rocky for a little bit today. Lots of ice. It was really difficult finding a decent spot. Nothing to show for it. Hopefully I can get a couple days off in a few days or a week or however long it takes for this shiny devil to melt away.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

It was on a dime sized peach sac..... They all hit that color...after I sprained my ankle I still fished for an hour.....nothing

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

Man I sprained my ankle once and it's hard to describe the pain. It was the worst pain I ever had in my entire life by far. It took my breath away and I saw red. I think some are worse than others. I can't imagine anything worse than what I felt that day. I also heard a loud 'pop'. I could barely walk after but I could walk.


----------



## Bucho (Jun 28, 2007)

Bitter cold was an understatement! Don't know how many times I pulled up my leader and it was a popsicle. Nice fish though Fishin216. Here's a couple pics of mine...time for a bigger net I guess


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Lundfish said:


> Man I sprained my ankle once and it's hard to describe the pain. It was the worst pain I ever had in my entire life by far. It took my breath away and I saw red. I think some are worse than others. I can't imagine anything worse than what I felt that day. I also heard a loud 'pop'. I could barely walk after but I could walk.


it hurt and there was a pop but I didn't get the ringing in my ears and faint feeling like when I popped my shoulder out years ago....THAT IS THE WORST PAIN I'VE EVER FELT...well hope I can get out by the weekend : (....nice fish Bucho.....i have one of those frabil wading nets. Its great for landing fish in the middle of the river. Some spots I fish beaching is impossible

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JFeeds (Apr 14, 2008)

At least you guys didn't fall, hear a few pops and then look down to see your foot turned 90 degrees to the right lol.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

I went to my favorite river today and went 1 for 3. I almost fell in. The fish I landed went under a huge ice shelf. He finally came out and I had to walk way downstream to get away from the ice. I cannot believe I landed it. Probably a 6 or 7 pounder. It was a cluster eff so I couldn't get a pic.


----------

